# mice



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

are pinky mice(baby mice without hair) good or bad for ps? would it be better to feed them mice with hair? today when i was in a lfs the owner gave me three pinky mice. he said he use to feed them to his rbp. i gave 1 to my 11 2-4" rbp shoal when i got home. the mouse was devoured in less than 10 seconds. it was pretty neat to watch but if it is bad for them i wont give them anymore.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

pinky's are ok to feed, i wouldn't feed it to them everyday though. are they alive or are they frozen? i wouldn't go with small feeder mice, they are hairy and will create a mess in your tank.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

would only feed it as a treat


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

They are fine to feed. I have feed a pnky before and it was going with one gulp!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

There's nothing wrong with feeding pinkes or bald mice from time to time if that's your thing, but it doesn't offer any nutritional advantages over more common types of food, such as fish or shrimp.

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

they were alive. there not something that i planned on feeding every day, maybe 1nc a week if that.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

4cmob said:


> they were alive. there not something that i planned on feeding every day, maybe 1nc a week if that.
> [snapback]800941[/snapback]​


pinkies once a week is fine... smelt, shrimp, and worms are also good foods


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> pinkies once a week is fine... smelt, shrimp, and worms are also good foods
> [snapback]801307[/snapback]​


yeah, that is usually what they get shrimp, earthworms, beefheart, and krill. never tried smelt though.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Its ok, but its expensive...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

4cmob said:


> they were alive. there not something that i planned on feeding every day, maybe 1nc a week if that.
> [snapback]800941[/snapback]​










whats the piont of feeding them live
frozen are cheaper and less cruel
all my snakes eat frozen mice


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

Death in # said:


> whats the piont of feeding them live
> frozen are cheaper and less cruel
> all my snakes eat frozen mice
> [snapback]801748[/snapback]​


the guy at the lfs gave me 3 of them for free. so i wasnt complaining


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

4cmob said:


> the guy at the lfs gave me 3 of them for free. so i wasnt complaining
> [snapback]801793[/snapback]​


nice


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

never feed a rat. I tried and they killed it and it was the worse. I taped it but the screams fro mthe rat was so bad that it made me feel sick and depressed. A lesson learned from that. Not to mention the clean up and the fact that the hair cant be digested too well.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

we cant do that here.


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

Pinkies seem okay, but I would try and stay away from hairy mice. I hear the hair can really mess up your power filters.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

alan, we cant feed mice? live ones you mean? the local lfs to me sells dead ones.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Death in # said:


> whats the piont of feeding them live
> frozen are cheaper and less cruel
> all my snakes eat frozen mice
> [snapback]801748[/snapback]​


so when your cornsnake gets big you're gonna feed it frozen food? p*ssy


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

just fed my RB's a pinky for the first time tonight.. it was ALIVE!!! and i have to admit.. i felt really bad, cuz they are pretty cute. I thought it was going to be AWSESOME!! but it was quite sad. i dont really plan on feeding them mice again... but maybe once in a blue blue moon. Its really sad to see them at the top trying to swim.. my stomach is turning while im writing this post, and if i continue any longer i will vomit.. thanks goodbye.


----------



## Killer Carp (Dec 29, 2004)

mice are an important part of my piranhas diet. once a week is more than sufficient. Pinkies are fine but adult mice are more of a meal and the fish will enjoy the attack







and it will help hone their stalking skills which they tend to lose over time if given too much "dead" food.

With the adult mice you will want to shave them first or at least trim them closely with a scissors or the hair will pollute your tank and plug your filter intake (it is non digestable)


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

alan said:


> we cant do that here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


y cant you just buy them out the paper if you wana do that have never done it yet









but who has to know??


----------

